# Bike Fitter in Florida



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Any recomendations on a reputable (or several) bike fitter in South Florida, or Florida period?


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

*Business Cycles*

Visit John Dacey at Business Cycles in South Miami: www.businesscycles.com
He's a one man shop and is very detail oriented. Good luck.


----------



## bluefish (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt at Florida Bicycle Sports in St Petersburg.


----------



## Mikez28 (May 5, 2005)

Bevin at Bicycle Sport in Vero, a real pro. [email protected]


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

bluefish said:


> Matt at Florida Bicycle Sports in St Petersburg.


+1 Matt is very good....well worth the money!

The Flash


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

John Palmquist @ Racer's Edge in Boca Raton.


----------



## nivlag (May 4, 2007)

*Central Florida Fitter*

Adam Baskin, MA in Exercise Physiology at the National Training Center in Clermont, FL, outside of Orlando.

Laser fits. Knows his stuff. 352-241-7144 x.4296


----------

